# Archery Shoot Out



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey all, there is a Shoot Out coming up at the end of August. I was there last year and it was a good time, just thought I would post the link for registration if anyone is interested. 

There is room for 100 two person teams or you can shoot singles if you like. Anyway the link is posted below.

http://nocfa.org/ShootOut.asp


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Looks like a long-range format??


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

I got a PM yesterday about the shoot coming in August.

Yes, it is a put on by a Fire Dept. in North Oakland Co. and NO you do not need to be a Fire Fighter to shoot at it. This is there 2nd Annual shoot out and it is open to the public. 

They do this as a fund raiser for the Fire Dept. and have some cool prizes they give/raffle away. 

Last year the raffled off a Ten Point Crossbow and this year they are raffling off a Bear Recurve autographed by Nugent.
They have a traveling trophy for the top Fire Dept. Team along with other door prizes and shooter prizes.

The link is posted here again if anyone is interested.
http://nocfa.org/ShootOut.asp


----------

